# Pregnant Doe licking/sniffing her urine



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a pregnant Doe that is due any minute. I have noticed that over the last two days every time she urinates she licks/sniffs/and curls her lip. Is this significant? I thought only a doe in heat may conduct this behavior. :think:
Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's pretty common... I think they are sniffing for amniotic fluids, and they do lick that stuff like crazy!


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Interesting... that totally makes sense, thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she is close. 

Happy Kidding


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

I certainly hope so... poor thing is HUGE, I'm thinking multiples... but this is only my second freshening and I thought my first was going to have twins and she only had one. Who knows, I'll be happy as long as they're healthy :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look closer, dropping in the tailhead area, her udder is getting pretty full now.


----------

